# Wago-Controller kann (noch) keine Zeitfunktionen?



## Marius7353 (22 April 2020)

Guten Tag liebe Mitglieder,

Ich habe einen 750-885/025-000 gebraucht ergattert und bin Neuling bei Wago-Controllern.
Des weiteren habe ich einen 750-880/025-002.
Ich programmiere mit CodeSys V2.3.

Letztens wollte ich den 750-885/025-000​ testen und einfach mal mit einem "UND-" und einem "TON-" Baustein etwas spielen und testen, ob ich überhaupt etwas auf den Controller lade.

Die "UND" Funktion hat wunderbar funktioniert, aber komischerweise wird die "TON" Funktion auf dem 750-885/025-000 komplett ignoriert und der Eingang wird direkt auf den Ausgang geschalten. 
Habe dasselbe auf den 750-880/025-002 Programmiert und alles lief wie es soll.​
Bei der Auswahl des Zielsystems->Konfiguration habe ich "WAGO_750.880_._750-880.040.000_&_750.885".
Das war das einzige das meinem Controller am nächsten kam, aber die letzten 6 Ziffern passen eigentlich nicht.

Hat mir jemand Tipps oder kann es sein dass der Controller defekt ist?

PS: Ich würde mich riesig auf Positive Antworten freuen, denn eigentlich wollte ich damit dieses Jahr mein Garten damit bewässern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Marius​


----------



## Matze001 (22 April 2020)

Ich glaube die Timer-Funktionen sind in der util.lib. Wenn Du diese lädst sollte es tun.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tobsucht (23 April 2020)

Hallo Marius,

der TON Baustein gehört zu den Standardfunktionen und sollte immer funktionieren.
Es hört sich so an, dass die Verzögerungszeit PT noch auf Null, also t#0s steht. Somit schaltet der Ausgang direkt mit dem Eingang durch.

Grüße


----------



## Thruser (24 April 2020)

Hallo,

schau auch mal nach welche Firmware Deine 885 hat. Bei mir habe ich noch eine zweite Konfiguration "WAGO_750-885_(FW11-...)" also für Controller it Firmware >= 11

Gruß


----------



## -J-E- (20 Mai 2020)

Kannst du mal deinen Aufruf Posten? Sieht so aus als würde der PT Übergabeparameter fehlen


----------

